# [3D] Ravelithar, Drow Warlock



## Silverblade The Ench (Sep 29, 2008)

Making lots of characters for a scene, but they are so nice I'm rendering them up, sorry for using same background, almost, as Kassim, but I'm trying to concentrate on the larger scene 

This is Ravelithar, a mischevious but benign fellow who loves excitement, women and gambling!
3.5 ed basic stats:
Ravelithar, drow/male; warlock9/rogue2, AL CG; S12 DX 19 C 15 I 17 WS 16 CH 24, hp 72

[sblock="Drow Warlock"]
HDR version






Previous version




[/sblock]


----------

